# In need of prayer



## 1shot1kill (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a friend that is headed to the ER with chest pain and pain in her arms and shoulders. She is a single mom of three great little boys and a wonderful mother to them....she is also a great elementary school teacher and a devout christain woman! Please keep her and her boys in your prayers.Thanks for your prayers in advance.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Sargent (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 28, 2012)

praying for her now


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

you got it


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 28, 2012)

Praying for this fine lady..............................


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 28, 2012)

Prayers added from here!


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2012)

Any updates?  Hope she is ok?


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 28, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 28, 2012)

Prayers lifted. Keep us posted


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 29, 2012)

Prayers sent. Hope it turns out OK.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 29, 2012)

I just saw this thread.  This is something that is very dear to my heart.  My Prayers are being sent for this lady and her entire family.  I hope that things will be OK with her and that her family can get through this situation alright.


----------



## XIronheadX (Nov 29, 2012)

Prayers for this lady.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Nov 29, 2012)

Great news....It had all the classic red flags for a heart attack.....It wasn't!!!.....her blood pressure was a little elevated,they instructed her to return if the symptoms return,but other than that she is doing fine today....on her way to the turkey federation for a fieldtrip with twenty screaming kindergardners....so I am sure she feels well.....Again thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 29, 2012)

That is surely some good news.  Thanks for the update.  I hope that she continues to do well and will keep a close check on any further problems.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome news. Prayers sent


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Praise God!


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Great news, merry Christmas!


----------



## 1shot1kill (Dec 26, 2012)

Turns out that her gall bladder has to come out.....she is in surgery as we speak.....thanks in advance for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Dec 26, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------

